# Today i used the peanut butter!



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

Went to tescos today, after reading up about the usefulness of peanut butter to remove wax from the plastic trim.

To say i was sceptical was an understatement. But, £1.15 later, i walked out with a jar of peanut butter with the rest of the shopping.

Got in, had some lunch, then popped open the jar.

Quite hard to apply, and even harder to remove, but i got round the whole car.

Took a few pics of before and after, so as to show my hard work, and also to prove that it DOES actually work. 

Before









During









After 









And another place;

Before









After









Gave the car a wash too, but silver cars never look that impressive.

This is all from getting my dad involved to clean my car the other month. I had washed, and fully clayed the car, but it was getting on in the afternoon, and i needed the car later that night, so i asked him to wax the car, as i buff it off. Specifically asked him to watch ALL the plastic, and not get any wax on it. He ignored me, so the plastics ended up white with wax. But now it's hopefully off the car, foor good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I've used peanut butter for ages now, I also use ground nutmeg oil on the plastics too.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice write up! I've never seen photos of the results of peanut butter, but I'm off to Asda :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........peanut butter


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i find that smooth peanut butter that has been sitting in front of my halogens for a bit is alot easier to put on and take off.

and definetly the ground nut oil, its great, probably better than alot of products ive tried


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Silver cars can be a challenge but you can still get a great finish on then Try Druragloss 111 under some good wax. For a lovely wet finish. if your purse string will stretch a bit there is also Zaino Z2 but its a big temperamental as to climate and temperatures might need the fast cure ZFX. There is also the gloss it range and not to forget Klasse.

There is a number of options as you can see, and they make all the difference to silver metallic finishes.:thumb:

Try trawling though some posts there is a few.

As for the peanut butter has it removed the wax or is it the case that it had just glossed over the polish so you can see it, But very interesting???


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

What does the ground nut oil do?

I've seen it being referred to in a few threads, but i'm not too sure what it does, does it do the same type of thing as the PB?

And @ Caledonia, it's currently wearing a layer of car lack 68 nano systematic, and 2x colly 476s, and it's relatively impressive, but i do appreciate that silver is hard to get a really deep shine to.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Anto164 said:


> What does the ground nut oil do?
> 
> I've seen it being referred to in a few threads, but i'm not too sure what it does, does it do the same type of thing as the PB?
> 
> And @ Caledonia, it's currently wearing a layer of car lack 68 nano systematic, and 2x colly 476s, and it's relatively impressive, but i do appreciate that silver is hard to get a really deep shine to.


its very good at giving a nice factory finish, and restoring the colour, and seems to last a while when i have tried it


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Silver cars can be a challenge but you can still get a great finish on then Try Druragloss 111 under some good wax. For a lovely wet finish. if your purse string will stretch a bit there is also Zaino Z2 but its a big temperamental as to climate and temperatures might need the fast cure ZFX. There is also the gloss it range and not to forget Klasse.
> 
> There is a number of options as you can see, and they make all the difference to silver metallic finishes.:thumb:
> 
> ...


he hasnt used the peanut butter on the paint :lol:

just the black trim


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Anto164 said:


> And @ Caledonia, it's currently wearing a layer of car lack 68 nano systematic, and 2x colly 476s, and it's relatively impressive, but i do appreciate that silver is hard to get a really deep shine to.


Not having a go m8 you car is looking well. I too have got colly 762 on mine gives a nice finish.:thumb:

Just wondering about the nut oil that all does it remove or gloss over it.???


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Not having a go m8 you car is looking well. I too have got colly 762 on mine gives a nice finish.:thumb:
> 
> Just wondering about the nut oil that all does it remove or gloss over it.???


Ground nut oil is the bees knees for removing chalk stains, plus its alot cleaner/easier than using peanut butter

But both works well


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> he hasnt used the peanut butter on the paint :lol:
> 
> just the black trim


  Where did I say anything about appling it to the cars paint.??

I know hes not used it on the paint. My question is does remove from the trim or cover it over with the oils so it cant be noticed.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Anto164 said:


> After


That looks properly brand new! Excellent!

Is it hard to buff off?


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

Erm, YES!

I went through a whole roll of bounty just doing the car. Took me about 2 hours to do too, but that was also stoood there talking to the neighbour.

Rear spoiler, boot handle, rear bumper strip, both foglight surrounds, both wingmirrors, roof strips, aerial, and all doorstrips on the doors. Also did the window surrounds between the rear pillar, and the rear doors. It was cold, so the PB was quite stiff, it was about 8deg outside today. 

Hardest part was getting the stray PB out from behind the trim, especially on the boot lid handle.


----------



## RallyeNick (Sep 2, 2008)

Do cats lick it?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

thats an eye opener .....off to scummerfeild i think lol 

thanks for the write up :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

how long do you leave it on ? 
what did you use to apply ? (foam applicator or cracker ? just joking)


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> My question is does remove from the trim or cover it over with the oils so it cant be noticed.


This is what i'm not sure of atm.

I read somewhere about the fatty acids and stuff in it from the nut oils that attack the wax, and lift it off the plastic.

I'll definately be checking in about a week, to see if it has actually done what i think it may have.

As for leaving it on, i just did a few areas, and then cleaned them off, so probably about 10 mins. And applying, i scooped some out of the jar with a spoon, then used my fingers to work it in.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great results! bet it stinks though, lol.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I use peanut butter too, the easiest way to use is to smear on the plastic,let it sit for five mins then power hose off - its that easy.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL nice one :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I tried the Crunchy version - doesn't work as well


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I have always been interested to see if it works!

There is a smear of white wax on my MINI, I have never tried the peanut butter method because I was skeptical. Now I know!! :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

caledonia said:


> My question is does remove from the trim or cover it over with the oils so it cant be noticed.


I've not tried peanut butter but i use groundnut oil and as far as i'm aware it lifts the stain off the trim and totally removes it.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I know that groundnut oil and peanut butter are effective but I use a strong mix of APC applied directly with a foam applicator, worked in well, is just as good.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I tried it once, worked for about a week then the white marks started to appear again.

Might give it another go but only on a test area as I found it dam hard to remove it, got into all the little crevices.

By the way, looks like its worked like a charm for you so well done.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks great, brilliant results and a good review


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

does it have to be Asda's? lol


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow!!!!!

Got a friend's A4, he covered the underside of his wing mirrors with some Mother's polish, I'll attack it with peanut butter this week.:thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Any update....Got this still on My cooper Mini....its a pain on the mini its all trim..


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

ive just bought my first silver car after year's of red car's and after claying a coat of colly 476's and a coat of clearkote moose wax stunning shine imo :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Similarly to peanut butter, Linseed oil also works quite well, but you have to make sure that the surface is dry as you can get white streaking if water gets into the oil, and it can streak on the bodywork when it next rains if too much is applied.

Linseed oil smells baaaaaaaad though...! 

I've tried peanut butter and and it works, the only problem being that our cat would not leave me alone when applying - kept licking the jar and lid whenever I put it down.

Not tried Ground nut oil, may give that a try as well...! :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's the first evidence I've seen this method actually works, looks bloody great!

Just stay clear of Safari parks 

Great job.

Gary


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have read may revues on here about this, and to be honest I still don't know. I think it seem to cover at the time. But what I have read it seem to come back also. Cant decide and not going to put polish on the trim to find out either. Jury's still out for me I am afraid. Seems to cover when oiled, but as the oil brakes down come back again.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

unbeleivable!!

i bet the price of peanut butter goes up now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> I have read may revues on here about this, and to be honest I still don't know. I think it seem to cover at the time. But what I have read it seem to come back also. Cant decide and not going to put polish on the trim to find out either. Jury's still out for me I am afraid. Seems to cover when oiled, but as the oil brakes down come back again.


This is my suspicion too. I find this is also the case with the various trim dressings I've used.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you have peanut butter sarnies???? 

Excellent, I'm off to Tesco tomorrow. Smooth stuff I guess!!!!!


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

I tried this today on a customers car, small area on the wing mirror(though pretty much all the trim will need doing) I'll keep an eye on whether or not it last. If it works the rest of the car will be treated to peanut butter.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

About three months ago I did a three way test on my MK3 Golf rear spoiler, applying Linseed Oil, Black Wow and peanut butter. 

Its the peanut butter area that has remained the darkest of the three treated sections - closest to OEM colour.

That said, Black Wow had the best overall appearance. 

There is a lot of vinyl trim on this car and the one thing that put me off using peanut butter over all of it was the sheer effort required in buffing off the residue. 

May have a play with some nut oil over the weekend if the weather is kind


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

i remember a couple of years ago some one asked me to do the interior of there camper van while they polished the outside i came out to see how he was doing only to find out he polished all the black trim with srp and he thought this was what you were supposed to do with polish. some people:wall:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome


----------



## rsebaf (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried it out myself today, worked pretty well actually.

before










during










after


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

you over applied it there on the wing mirror.
only need the residue i found.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

sanchez said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........peanut butter


LOL BRILLIANT


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very creative:thumb::thumb:


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but the person who started this tread has since said that the peanut butter simply masked the white marks.

Has anyone had any long term success with this treatment.

Really pulling my hair out here.


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep that's correct.

It only lasted about 3 weeksish.

I'm currently waiting on some promed door trims so as to colour code, instead of having to keep going overthe trim.


----------

